# 94 altima no voltage to green/red wire for windows or a/t?



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

so i've got a power issue on my car.
The power windows don't work and the trans is in fail safe mode plus the engine is in failsafe.
From what I can tell the Green w/ red tracer wire has a short /cut in it somewhere after the fusebox (have power at the fuse 26). does anyone have a picture/s showing where the junction points are for this wire? I'm 95% positive that once I figure that out everything will return to normal.
I have the FSM, I have mitchell, I have alldata. None have the exact info I seek. I'm not terribly keen on taking apart the dash and the wiring loom to trace this wire all the way back, so hopefully someone can help


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

Before you any taking apart..... Check the main control(the one in the drivers side the one that opens and closes all windows).

I had bought a 95 altima that had the same problem. Non of the windows open. So I replaced that main control thing and the problem was solve.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers is where i go when i have wiring issues.


----------

